# The After - A Frontier Action/Post Apocalyptic Setting for Savage Worlds



## mikelaff (Feb 27, 2019)

The After is a setting of savage frontier action (think_ The Revenant_ or _Jeremiah Johnson_) in a sci-fi post-apocalypse (think _Annihilation_ or _The Quiet Place_). It is set in the northwestern reaches of a broken North American continent. You play survivors of the shatterred human race trying to rebuild their world after decades of alien predation. 


SWADE backers received the Quick Start in the second bundle sent to backers. You can also pick it up here. 


Art is by the talented Jon Gibbons - if you picked up Extreme Earth for Savage Worlds, you're familiar with his work. The Quick Start lots of samples of what you'll see in The After - and I've included a few samples with this post as well.  [IMG2=JSON]{"data-align":"none","data-size":"full","src":"https:\/\/imgur.com\/5JgaIzB"}[/IMG2]


We'll be kickstarting in April/May. Please watch this space and our facebook page for more details.


----------

